# ZILV??



## justinhcase (Feb 18, 2015)

I have goggled it but have not found any thing of use.
Has any one come across ZILV 999,
It test's as silver but was wondering if the bar might have a value above it's metal prices as i have not seen the stamps before.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 18, 2015)

Zilver is the Dutch word for silver, I think.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 18, 2015)

I am hoping it is an abbreviation ,Zilv=sil Zilver=silver. and not some kind of Zinc alloy they have silver plated,I did file down to test but have not drilled it.
Nice stamp's but I can not find a listing for the refinery


----------



## 4metals (Feb 18, 2015)

Have you checked the density?


----------



## rickbb (Feb 18, 2015)

Isn't that eagle stamp of Polish origin? Seems I remember that a lot of items from Poland have similar bird looking stamps. It's part of their national flag I believe.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 18, 2015)

Rick, it might be a variation, but the White Eagle (aka Polish Eagle) _usually_ looks more like this one. It is the national coat of arms of Poland.

A simplified version would be like this one.

Dave


----------



## rickbb (Feb 18, 2015)

After some more goggling the ole interweb I'm more inclined to think it's Dutch. Google translate says zilver is Dutch for silver anyway. That bird stamp must be just a logo of the refiner.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 18, 2015)

4metals said:


> Have you checked the density?


The bar will not fit in my displacement test.(Made it quite small to fit jewellery) 
I will have to make a bigger tank and spout tomorrow.
It has contraction lines so I think it is a nice poured bar but will rest easier when I have checked the density.
I think you are right about it being dutch ,but it would be nice to track down the refiner in case it is of interest.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 18, 2015)

Measure its 3 dimensions in centimeters. Take your time and try to intelligently adjust the measurements a little to compensate for the irregularities (rounded corners, thickness variations, etc.). Compute its volume (L x W x H) in cm3. Weigh the bar in grams. Compute the density: Weight divided by the volume. If it is pure silver, even with the irregularities, you should be fairly close to 10.49g/cc, the density of pure silver. At least close enough to distinguish it from other possibilities. Zn is 7.4, Pb is 11.34, Cu is 8.9, Sn is 7.3.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 18, 2015)

I did estimate it's volume as 70Cubic centimeter(10x3.5x2cm) and it weighing 1000g I got a result of 14.2857142857143.
So had to think my measurements where off , wanted to do a more accurate measurement of volume..
It dissipated heat very well.
Thank you to every one for pitching in.
Let's hope some one from Holland is familiar with there production stamps.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 18, 2015)

To measure the volume, find a measuring cup big enough to hold the ingot. Put the ingot in and cover it with water. Record the amount in the measuring cup. Take out the ingot. Subtract the amount of liquid left in the measuring cup from the first figure and you'll have your volume.

If you don't have a measuring cup that will hold the ingot, use any container that will hold the ingot. Fill with water to cover the ingot. Mark this level on your container. Remove the ingot. Now start with a measured amount of water, and add it to the container till it reaches the mark. Subtract the amount of water left from the starting amount, and, again, you'll have your volume.

They're not highly precise methods, but probably better than trying to estimate it, and it should get you in the ballpark.

Dave


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Feb 18, 2015)

http://24carat.co.uk/frame.php?url=silverbullionbars1kilo.php


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Feb 18, 2015)

its-all-a-lie said:


> http://24carat.co.uk/frame.php?url=silverbullionbars1kilo.php



"Schone" minted in Amsterdam


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Feb 18, 2015)

http://www.schone.nl/en/Recycling/Refining/ This is a link to the refinery.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 18, 2015)

its-all-a-lie said:


> http://www.schone.nl/en/Recycling/Refining/ This is a link to the refinery.


Well dune .that is the same emblem but the make's initials seems to have changed.
S.M.S. may Be associates that are no longer part of the company.
I can find listings with the exact same stamps but every thing is in Dutch so can't quite understand there significance.
Must be an older bar..
Much thanks chap's you are all such a great help.


----------



## grainsofgold (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks like a duck, quacks like a duck------

My bet is its fine silver


----------



## solar_plasma (Feb 23, 2015)

The eagle looks more like a dove. Look at its head and bill.


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 23, 2015)

grainsofgold said:


> Looks like a duck, quacks like a duck------
> 
> My bet is its fine silver


Yes Art it was a nice little bar for £300,could do with a few more like that.
The refinery has issued some very nice Au bar's as well,I know some chaps that run a radio station in Amsterdam so will ask them to translate the Dutch information.


----------

